

Melomics – Computer Generated Music - Houshalter
https://melomics.com/

======
anaximander
This is great, I've been toying with this idea myself for years! Makes me
happy that somebody put the effort into doing it so well. The last update from
the "news" section is from about a year ago: does anyone know if it's still
being actively developed?

